# Hot dog selling people....



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Twats, When i ask for a hotdog at a grubby little bar all i want is a poxy sausage in a poxy roll not to be told "i sell 6 different types of hot dogs mate" followed by abuse from Jeff Capes look-a-like. (but fatter) What a nob, just give me my fecking hot dog.
All those at the Essex meet on Saturday know what i'm talking about 
[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh.....and I suppose you have a meaningful occupation?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> Oh.....and I suppose you have a meaningful occupation?


???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Saul mate  you should have asked for a bombay roll hot dog style ;D.

He could have made that his seventh heaven added to his histlist of 6 different varieties of hot dogs ;D .

And you didn't get me my candy flos ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> And you didn't get me my candy flos


Abi, i didn't know which variety you wanted ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The blue variety which would have gone with my blue rince 'dear'


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I'd keep quiet about the blue rinses


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL and the chick with the toffee apples up her top


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

NEVER buy food from someone who pisses in the street.

Should this be in the advice section.......


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Advice taken


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Although the Jeff Capes look alike who served Saul did pick his nose and spit in Saul's hot dog when Saul asked for mayo ;D.

What Saul didn't realise was I carefully watched the Jeff Capes hot dog man sniff before he added the green mayo from his mouth to the hot dog ;D.

Saul didn't admit he did enjoy his flavoursome hotdog nevertheless 

Saul, another bit of advice, never buy hotdogs from strange men you don't know who sell hotdogs or sell you lollies ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Good job i didn't ask for a milk shake then wasn't it?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Good job i didn't ask for a milk shake then wasn't it?


Don't get me started Saul ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

eeuugghh I feel ill.....

I'm glad i only had chips........................no I dont want to know what he did to chips... :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wak, wouldn't you really just love to know ;D. 
He sneezed over your chips before handing them over to you, as he was giving WhiTTe the beedy eye, he knew you two were together ;D , then he wiped his nose with the palm of his hand before holding Saul's hotdog bun before putting his hotdog in it  LOL ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sounds like a great place to eat next time! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It is Vlast you would have made a bomb if you had a kebab van mattey ;D . 
You could out-do Mr Hotdog man with his 6 varieties, you could introduce 6 varieties of The Vlastan Kebab anyway up if not more with your vivid imagination I know


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

but you should have perused the " expensive" grease covered sign coveting the establishments wares.
I didnt even get a chance to order mine - jeff thought some midget bird about seven behind me was more important and called her over


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hot dog selling people - Ithought this was going to be an Ironic twist of fate reversal type story, where a hot dog was selling people.

I've never had a hot dog from a street vendor since a friend of mine saw the seller spit into the mustard to add liquid to the dried up crusty mess that was in there. :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I've never had a hot dog from a street vendor since a friend of mine saw the seller spit into the mustard to add liquid to the dried up crusty mess that was in there. Â :-X


What's wrong with that ;D. 
It doesn't cost extra so stop moaning and get on and enjoy the added unique flavour ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It was that so much as the extra lumps in it that put me off.


----------

